# Fixing the tank?



## Zule (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a six gallon Eclipse acrylic tank that I want to use to rear some fry if I can successfully breed my spotted cories. Problem is, there is a small crack near the bottom that makes it impossible to fill up anywhere above halfway without water pressure making it leak. Is there any aquarium safe glue or epoxy that I could use in case it leeches into the water? And if so, is the tank even salvageable or should I quit while I'm ahead?

Any advice would be much appreciated. It's a nice tank and I don't want it to go to waste.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I think you are fighting a lost cause. Seal it as best you can and make a terrarium out of it. I have a gorgeous 45g "cube" tank that had the same problem, cracked bottom glass. After trying everything, and I mean everything, I gave up and put plants, poison arrow frogs, and anoles in it.


----------



## Zule (Jan 18, 2008)

I figured as much. It probably will end up being a terrarium. In fact, I had a praying mantis in it for a while. Made a nice habitat for a very interesting pet. 

I offered it to my friend earlier this month for her mouse, but she didn't need it, so I figured I'd take one last whack at getting it running.


----------



## scottven (Nov 20, 2007)

Since it's acrylic, if you know exactly where the crack is, you could try putting some Weld-On into it (google to find the right flavor of it to use). That might work, but very well might not too.


----------

